# Need a name for small welding business ....



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I've decided to start a small welding\fabrication business in my local area . I'll be building\hanging gates for farms\ranches , welding up corners and Hbraces , and numerous other small projects that always showup over time . 
...............I'm trying to comeup with a name.......so far I've considered ..."Geezer Welding and fabrication" , which I really like but I'm wondering if the geezer part might have a negative age connotation ?? Anyway , I'm open to creative idea's if you'll would like to share . , thanks , fordy...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The slag hammer?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

tinknal said:


> The slag hammer?


............Dang , that sounds like work , LOL !! , fordy... :shrug:


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

electrobond


----------



## urbanfarmer (Sep 24, 2003)

What about Butterfly Welding?


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

how about,

"Geezer Welding"

and the motto,

"You already broke it, how much more damage can I possibly do?"

lol


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

AAA Welding Specialties and Fabrication
Hot Shot Welding and Fabrication
Experienced Welding and Repair
Professional Welding and repair
White Hot Welding and Fabrication
Country Welding and fabrication

:shrug:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Stick It To 'em Welding......


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sparkys?


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

fordy's Ark


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

urbanfarmer said:


> What about Butterfly Welding?


.................Along this line of thought , it occurred to me for something like , ......Metal Morphis , fordy...


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

How about: "The Small Custom Welding Service" ...or...

........."Have Welder, Will Travel"


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

old mans mending service

wacky tacky

something wack? ill tack


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Hot Flash Welding
Electric Spark
Metal Magic
Hot Bonding
Weld Master
Metal Maniac
ProWeld (ing)
Spot Shot welding
Make it Better Welding


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Paranoid said:


> how about,
> 
> "Geezer Welding"
> 
> ...


........................Yes , and I still like geezer so maybe I'll just stick with that , but You'll have given me so many Great names to think about .
I'm going to have to look in the Yaller pages and make sure I don't choose a name that is already in use . I'm not making the mistake of listing the name in the phone book as then they charge a Commercial rate for the phone . Thanks to all for your ideas . , fordy...


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

One here called "Arc On"


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

How about "Heavy Metal" -- Welding, Repairs, and Custom Fabrication.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Zappers


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Gates and Grates--custom welding: repair, and fabrication

Metal Mage--custom welding: repair, and fabrication

Affordable Forge--custom welding: repair and fabrication


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Metal Melders--expert welders


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

MATRIMONY METAL WELDING " When we join them,they stay joined."


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Man O'Manachevitz , If I were to use some of these names they might start thinking I'm All Hood and no Electrode , LOL !!! You'll have to remember I'm just doing the basics , nuthing fancy so too speak . Anyway , there's lots of good names posted here that I would have never thought of . , thanks , fordy...


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Paranoid said:


> how about,
> 
> "Geezer Welding"
> 
> ...



This one has my vote.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

FreightTrain said:


> Country Welding and fabrication


I rather like this one...


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I used to run a small welding business, and it was called 'The Iron Maiden'. You're welcome to use the name if you want...I'm done with it now.  (Hubby said that although after 20 years of marriage I didn't qualify as a 'maiden' anymore, as a torture device, I was quite good!)

Seriously, though, I'd make sure that the words 'metal' or 'iron' or some such is in the main title. People don't read subtitles as much as we'd like them to. So, be 'The Iron Geezer: Master Gate-Maker' or something. :shrug: (I do like the 'geezer' part!)

Meg


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

My wife and I recently struggled with a business name. If you are going to be in the Yellow Pages, you may want to choose a name that lists your business first. Something like AAA Welding (someone mentioned it above). 
We read where a lot of people will choose the first name they come to in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Metal Mender Welding


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Fordy's Affordable Welding
WeldFab Inc.
24/7 Welding
DoneRight Welding


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

You're Fired Welding

Stay Put Welding

"Ouch! That's Hot!" Welding

Fused by Fire Welding

We'll Weld it

Fordy's Fire Welding


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

For a small business, "Your Name Welding" (use your own name there, of course) can be a real plus. Combine that with always wearing a T-shirt that says "your name welding" and has your phone number. 

In any town, there's a lot of folks who already sort of know you - from the post office, gas station, grocery store, feed store, whatever. The shirt and a business name with your own name lets them all know exactly what you do. 

My favorite local businessman is "First name Last Name Tree Trimming and Lighting". He's got the business advertised in big letters on his shirt and on the side of his truck. He's the kind of guy you like to do business with, and his good work and good name are what's growing his business. When someone has good character and does good work it's good for their name to be first and foremost in folks' minds when they discuss that business.

Lynda


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What about Speedy Geezers welding to get around the image of slow response time?


----------



## Dave S. (Jul 5, 2006)

How about "The Gatekeeper" Welding and Fabrication.


Dave


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Fish, I like speedy geezers.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I agree with using your name if you are known in a rural community already. That way people know to call you without having to wonder about getting the name of the welding service. If they don't know you, then "Geezer's Scratch and Stick Welding" sounds good to me. 

Jennifer


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

The Molten Mender


----------



## flaswampratt (Apr 27, 2003)

My company's name is Southern Welding & Fabrication, Inc.

Something along the lines of Country Welding or Ranch Welding & Repair or such may attract the horse and hobby rancher that it sounds like you are targeting and not so much the heavy equiptment and industrial customers that you may not want to get tied up with.

Get a good accountant for your returns, operate with no debt and read Proverbs daily.

Good luck and have fun!

<///><


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Hot Shots Hot Spots


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

fishhead said:


> What about Speedy Geezers welding to get around the image of slow response time?


...............fish , I really like this and it'll fit on one line of a standard business card . thanks much , fordy...


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

HOT ROD FORDy (with a old ford logo)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck! There must be a demand because our area has several companies running around with portable welders on the trucks.


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

How 'bout Fordy's Forge!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

fishhead said:


> What about Speedy Geezers welding to get around the image of slow response time?


 :goodjob: 

I like that one!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If you are serving the farm and ranch community, why not register the *4D * brand and call it "*4D * Welding"?
Sounds kinda like Fordy.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have been in the t-shirt business and printing business for 14 years.

The average t-shirt gets 1000 visual impressions, trade studies say. Pretty good advertising if you ask me.

The other two best ways to advertise is with preprinted business card magnets....my goodness, what a way to advertise! People really keep these around...and for less than 25 cents each, it is worth every penny.

Make sure you give a business card to anyone that will take one....and I mean everyone. Many will wind up in the trash, but you'll be surprised to learn how fast it gets the word out.

Clove


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> If you are serving the farm and ranch community, why not register the *4D * brand and call it "*4D * Welding"?
> Sounds kinda like Fordy.



mrs oz here  

I like this one.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

oz in SC said:


> mrs oz here
> 
> I like this one.


................As happens sometimes , "4D" has already been claimed by another self employed person so that name is in use . I do appreciate ALL the great suggestions I have received . Now , I've got to visit the Bank and secure financing for "Capitol Acquisitions" aka a welder and trailer . Thanks again guys for everyone's help . , fordy...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Let us know what you settle on.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Stick Tight Welding


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Flash Point Welding?
Noah's Arc?
Welds on Wheels?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Dave S. said:


> How about "The Gatekeeper" Welding and Fabrication.
> 
> 
> Dave


 Im joking, but when I read your post, the thought went through my head was ST PETER WELDING CLOSED THE GATES OF HEAVEN. LOL


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Hot Rods Welding


----------



## novascroller (May 6, 2007)

fordy said:


> ................I've decided to start a small welding\fabrication business in my local area . I'll be building\hanging gates for farms\ranches , welding up corners and Hbraces , and numerous other small projects that always showup over time .
> ...............I'm trying to comeup with a name.......so far I've considered ..."Geezer Welding and fabrication" , which I really like but I'm wondering if the geezer part might have a negative age connotation ?? Anyway , I'm open to creative idea's if you'll would like to share . , thanks , fordy...


Geezer's Arc


----------

